# OUCH! Right side pain...



## Honeybun31

Hi
I had to go in to see the doctor this evening due to waking this morning with a sharp stitch like pain in my right side just below my waist line (possibley the right ovary). 
The doctor thought it might be appendisitis (Spelling) and put me on amber alert to watch for pain getting worse over night. However when he was examining me he was also pressing on my left side (near ovary) and i was jumping up in pain.  I am very irregular but my app on my phone says im due today (35 day cycle) Yet no signs.  He also asked if i was pregnant and i had done a test yesterday which was bfn and so i checked again once i got home and got another bfn.

I apparently dont have other symptoms of this Appendixsitis so im sure its something else but it really hurts and wondered if my ovaries are enlarged cos im due on...?  I recently lost 11lbs so wondered if its kicked started my ovaries or something  

I cant bend over or reach out or up and rolling etc is out too 

Has anyone experienced this??


----------



## agate

hi 

did your doc sort this out for you?

A x


----------



## Honeybun31

Afraid not, he thought it might b something to do with my period coming   but still awaiting it to show.  Pain eased off about 3days after but i dont fancy getting it again and its annoying to not know what happened 

X


----------



## agate

lets hope it doesn't come back again, I guess.


----------



## Artypants

Hi there

I see you have PCOS, maybe you have cyst? I remember the pain with cysts and they are pretty painful, she should have sent you for a scan imho. Has the pain got any better or worse?

I hope I haven't worried you but sometimes they dont see the wood for the trees sometimes.

I hope you are feeling better soon x

Take care x


----------



## Eirlys

Hi

I had a very similar lower right-side pain to the one you're describing - it came on suddenly and left me vomiting and curled up crying on the bathroom floor it was so bad. It was terrible for about 12 hours, and hurt for days afterwards. I saw the GP the next day, who ruled out appendicitis or an ectopic pregnancy fairly quickly. I had to go on a 2 week course of antibiotics in case it was Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (although all the tests for that eventually came back clear) I had to wait 6 weeks before I could get a scan at the local hospital, and by this time the pain had totally subsided. The scan showed my ovaries were enlarged and had many small cysts but no major ones. I haven't had any answers from any doctors about what might have caused the terrible pain, but my theory is that it was a ruptured cyst. Apparently they can grow really big and burst in quite a small period of time, and a sonographer later told me cysts usually come and go of their own accord so I shouldn't worry too much about them. Although I've had some pretty horrible pelvic pain since, this was the worst incident and it hasn't come back as bad since.

Hope you feel better soon
x


----------



## Cloudy

Eirlys - yes, it sometimes happens that one of the many small cysts keep growing and forget to stop until they get to a point where they pop of their own accord. It can often happen when you have a period so you dont realise it's a cysts, but just think "ooh, this is the period from hell"! I get it quite often now and can spot the signs that ones on a growth spurt (increased urination, sharp pain when laughing/coughing/sneezing/bending, and bloated feeling). When a cyst pops it often causes a sudden pain that can last a matter of hours or days until it slowly subsides, feeling sick, generally feeling hot and unwell.

Honeybun - hope you feel better now, and try and keep a note of it in your diary. Often with these random cysts you might find it's when the ovary is trying to pop an egg out and gets confused so you miss a period (common in pcos even if you normally have a regular cycle). Also ovulation from another follicle can sometimes cause an overgrown one to pop - which you would know if you then started your period about 10-14 days later (depending on your usual leutal phase).

Xxx


----------

